# Captain Cook OR Oris chronoris (+++)



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

*Captain Cook OR Oris chronoris (+++)*


View Advert


As above really, got a bit if an itch for the right watch at the right price and the above have been on the radar for ages.... Last watch until 2020!

Would also be interested in an Oris 65 (almost any variant).... Got a soft spot for a vintage bullhead chrono too :laugh:

If I'm being fussy, is like / expect full box & papers. The ori / orises would be preferable on brown leather.

I'm In Stoke but travel so could meet to view.




*Advertiser*

Jonesinamillion



*Date*

26/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

